# The Unbeliever's End - Robert Dingley Quote



## Abeard (Feb 25, 2018)

This quote really stirred me in compassion on how to view the unbeliever's end.

"Dreadful to the worldlings will be the hour of their death; when their friends shall bemoan them, physicians forsake them, God frown upon them, senses fail them, earth leave them, heaven refuse them, Tophet challenge them; then assuredly the note will be changed. No more, "Vanity of vanities, all is vanity," but now, "misery of miseries, all is misery!" This will be an everlasting sting in their hearts, to ponder how much they have lost for how little; that they have lost glory for vanity, happiness for vexation, Christ for a crust, and immortal life for the dream of a shadow; like them that sold the righteous for a pair of shoes. Millions do lose endless pleasures for things that perish in the using."
- Robert Dingley

May God grant us a loving, earnest spirit for the conversion of the lost.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------

